# ANTM - Cycle 14



## MzzRach (Mar 11, 2010)

OK - who's watching?  I have such a weakness for this show.  I loved Cycle 13 with the petite models, and my fave from that cycle, Nicole, won!

I know I am not the only one who loves this show.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 11, 2010)

i watched yesterday. i loved the girl with the shaved head.

what was with teh facebook theme? so dumb.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, MyFiercePage.com?  The "themes" Tyra is coming up with are pretty cheesy.  But I still love the show - it's all about the photo shoots for me.


----------



## Swirlgirl (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh Shoot! I didn't realize this was on last night! I'll have to start watching next Wednesday. ANTM is definitely a guilty pleasure. And without fail on weekends, I'll get sucked into the all day marathon's on Oxygen. LOL!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 11, 2010)

I love ANTM!  I am so glad that it is back and it looks like this season is going to be filled with a bit of drama.


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 12, 2010)

I can't believe that Angelea girl is starting trouble again. Tsk tsk


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i watched yesterday. *i loved the girl with the shaved head.*

what was with teh facebook theme? so dumb._

 
Agreed! My favorite of the lot so far. I like Ren as well.


----------



## Civies (Mar 12, 2010)

I use to LOVE LOVE LOVE ANTM. But it's changed now, I feel like the best models never win (With an exception of Nicole, I adored her too!) and Tyra definitely favours some girls over others.. especially when it comes to race IMHO.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 12, 2010)

i just dont like the stank attitudes of some of the girls.
i remember in season 3s casting tyra said to Eva " i dont want to keep casting the sterotypical "black bitch"". and with a few exceptions (melrose) she has and it's sad. It promotes such a negative sterotype. I mean, its already revealed itself in the first episode. Anyway, i dont want to get too much into the race issues of ANTM, but i find it frusterating. 
i just wish it was like teh first few season when it actually seemed to be somewhat about modeling. now its about who can act the craziest and get away with it.

i like ren too. she seems pretty cool. 
That girl with the huge features kinda freaks me out.... is she this years "weird girl"? or is that ren? i think theres usually one girl with large features isnt there? like huge huge lip, or eyes or eye brows? this girl just has it all. not a fan.
i dont know how i feel about Brenda the redhead. i usually love redheads, but i cant decide if shes pretty or not.


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 12, 2010)

I really like Ren and Naduah.
BTW, is it just me or does Raina look like Denise Richards (before the make-over)?


----------



## blackeneddove (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i just dont like the stank attitudes of some of the girls.
i remember in season 3s casting tyra said to Eva " i dont want to keep casting the sterotypical "black bitch"". and with a few exceptions (melrose) she has and it's sad. It promotes such a negative sterotype. I mean, its already revealed itself in the first episode. Anyway, i dont want to get too much into the race issues of ANTM, but i find it frusterating. 
i just wish it was like teh first few season when it actually seemed to be somewhat about modeling. now its about who can act the craziest and get away with it.

i like ren too. she seems pretty cool. 
That girl with the huge features kinda freaks me out.... is she this years "weird girl"? or is that ren? i think theres usually one girl with large features isnt there? like huge huge lip, or eyes or eye brows? this girl just has it all. not a fan.
i dont know how i feel about Brenda the redhead. i usually love redheads, but i cant decide if shes pretty or not._

 
I'm not sure which girl you're talking about with the huge features? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I really don't think Ren is wierd at all. There are TONS of people like that here in Portland. In fact, the typical college student here is just like Ren, tattoos, super feminist, etc.

I too loved Nicole from last season! She might have been my favorite girl ever on ANTM, let alone to win.

My thoughts on this season.. Angelea has GOT to go. They were right not picking her the first time around in season 12 and I have no idea why they chose her this time. She's a straight up bitch and way too stuck up for her own good and that will be her weakness. She said she's changed but she has definitely not. I like Naduah. Ren is alright but like I said, she reminds me of a million and a half girls in my city so I don't think shes too unique or special. I don't think I can really pick any more favorites until I see a few more episodes though. Can't wait, this show is my guilty pleasure


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 13, 2010)

The one with the big features i'm pretty sure is the one that looks lik denise Richards...rania? 
I say the "weird girl" because she seems the least mainstream. Ie shes earthy and punky. I dont think shes weird looking, which is odd... cause theres always one odd looking girl. Like shandy, the twins, the girl from a few seasons ago with the huge eyes.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 13, 2010)

i catch up when they do those marathons on bravo.. to me, tyra gets more annoying each season and i sometimes can't take it, lol.
the earlier seasons were more professional and i feel those girls got more of  a glimpse of what it would be like to be a working model.


----------



## blackeneddove (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_The one with the big features i'm pretty sure is the one that looks lik denise Richards...rania? 
I say the "weird girl" because she seems the least mainstream. Ie shes earthy and punky. I dont think shes weird looking, which is odd... cause theres always one odd looking girl. Like shandy, the twins, the girl from a few seasons ago with the huge eyes._

 
I had to actually look Raina up to remember who you were talking about.. obviously she did not stand out to me, but as soon I saw her pic I recognized as the girl with the eyebrows that annoy the crap out of me. Yeah, I'd say I think looks-wise she is the "weird girl" to me.


----------



## Caderas (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah, i completely agree with the faux-facebook theme.. not appealing.  but there are some gorgeous girls this season!  i really like Ren & Naduah!  

makeover wise, there were DEFINITELY some hits and misses.  
right on:  Simone (yay Kansas!), Alasia, & Gabrielle!  

and not so good:  Raina (much preferred lighter), Tatianna (loved the dark hair!), Naduah (bleached brows?!), and Angelea (wow.)

i think it'll be a pretty interesting season!  first step is to boot Angelea off.  (or she can loose the 'tude.)


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 15, 2010)

^urrg..why did they have to give Naduah's those stupid bleached brows. I personally hate the bleached brow look. WTF is Tyra thinking?? That shit don't work..


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_^urrg..why did they have to give Naduah's those stupid bleached brows. I personally hate the bleached brow look. WTF is Tyra thinking?? That shit don't work.._

 
Agreed! Prior to the make-over her brows did actually define her facial features in my opinion, now it's just blah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also much more prefer Brenda with long hair, the short hair makes her look kinda plain.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 15, 2010)

Crap...I didn't even know this was back on again!  Guess I'll have to set the PVR for it and check out what I missed online.  Thanks for the heads-up!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 15, 2010)

I've lost all interest for ANTM to be honest. Tell me if it's any good.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I've lost all interest for ANTM to be honest. Tell me if it's any good._

 
Yeah me too. I haven't watched it in 3 years I think. I liked the first 4-5 seasons then it got repetitive to me...and Tyra started to annoy the hell outta me!


----------



## Caderas (Mar 15, 2010)

I can agree on Tyra.. I do love her attitude on most things.  But.. we can only have so much of people right?  Not to be rude or negative!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 16, 2010)

Frankly, I could care less about the "house drama".  I just want to see the photo shoots and resulting photos.  That is what is interesting to me, the transformation.


----------



## blackeneddove (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Frankly, I could care less about the "house drama".  I just want to see the photo shoots and resulting photos.  That is what is interesting to me, the transformation._

 
I agree. I hate the drama but I do like to see a little bit of their house life too so I can decide who I do/don't like.. who I like is not only based on looks. And you have to admit that Alasia is so annoying. I would've told her to shut up too.

I think they really stepped up the competition so far this season.. First photoshoot is nude, that pendulum runway, being sprayed with water ouin the middle of a NY winter. And I am wondering if all the episodes will be 90 minutes now? 
What did you guys think?


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 18, 2010)

Hello, my name is Alasia, and I'm a hot mess.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















Good question, will all the eps now be 90 minutes, and include 2 photo shoots/eliminations?  The cycle would go by pretty quickly if that were the case.

Liking it so far (I always enjoy this show), but Tyra, girl, take it down a notch.  Get back to basics, we all know you are "fierce" already.  *rolls eyes*


----------



## Civies (Mar 19, 2010)

Ugh Angelea annoys me so badly. Why does there always have to be a bitch?!


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 20, 2010)

Alasia is just too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And WTF throwing a scissor at someone?


----------



## Karuzela (Mar 20, 2010)

I love ALT the most! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After 2 episodes the girls I remembered best are Ren and Raina and the short red hair one. I am not interested in the drama, blahblahblah, too much yelling, they always have the same "cast" on antm, the loud girl, mean bitch, traditional, weird, "I`m too inteligent for this" girl, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I must say I quite like this season! The previous one was a snooze fest for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)))


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Apr 11, 2010)

I definitely think Ren and Naduah were some of Tyra's favorites. It's a shame they were let go so soon. Ren kind of reminds me of Elyse Sewell, but after having learned some about her, she's not like Elyse at all. Ren's actually kind of a "traditional delinquent" in the adult sense. I still love her look and modeling.

I'm also sad that I didn't get to see more Gabrielle. I thought she would make it at least halfway. IMO, she looks much younger and fresher than Angelea.

Of the girls left, I definitely think Raina takes some of the better pictures.

That what's his face dude from Vogue has some preeetttty whacky taste in models...


----------



## MzzRach (May 9, 2010)

Who's still watching?  I want Alexandra to win...


----------



## coachkitten (May 9, 2010)

I am still watching! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Alexandria is my favorite of the girls left as well.  I have a gut feeling that Krista will win though.

BTW Hi Rachel!


----------



## mizuki~ (May 10, 2010)

I'm still watching! I'm kinda of rooting for Raina or Alexandra to win. BTW I don't get how the hell Alexandra is considered "plus size"..She doesn't even look like she wears a size Large IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been hearing a lot of rumors that Angelea will win..yikes!


----------



## MzzRach (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I'm still watching! I'm kinda of rooting for Raina or Alexandra to win. BTW I don't get how the hell Alexandra is considered "plus size"..She doesn't even look like she wears a size Large IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been hearing a lot of rumors that Angelea will win..yikes!_

 
I hear you, Alexandra does not look "plus size" to me either, she looks like a US size 8 or 10 at the most.  But in the fashion world, you are plus size if you are larger than a sample size. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi Katie!


----------



## banana1234 (May 10, 2010)

angelea is horrible, and so is krista? i cant remember if that is her name? they seem to need to pick on some one all the time to make themselves feel better


----------



## mizuki~ (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I hear you, Alexandra does not look "plus size" to me either, she looks like a US size 8 or 10 at the most.  But in the fashion world, you are plus size if you are larger than a sample size. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi Katie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hah *snort*. Pretty ridiculous huh? I could've sworn you had to model _plus-size_ clothes to be a "plus size model".  It seems like anyone who's not a stick is instantly labeled plus-size..well at least in the fashion industry. (or just to _Tyra_nnasaurus)


Sorry guys. I'm just bitter haha


----------



## Superkaz (May 11, 2010)

So agree, Go Alexandra and Reina. The other 2 are bastard dogs. All that bitching about each other is so disgusting.


----------



## banana1234 (May 21, 2010)

so, what did everyone think of the results? i wanted reina to win, but i agree that krysta's walk was better


----------



## MzzRach (May 21, 2010)

Krysta did a great job throughout the season and I think deserved to win, although her attitude at times towards the others was not attractive.   

I was hoping for Alexandra......but hopefully she will do well on her own.


----------



## Luiza_T (May 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Krysta did a great job throughout the season and I think deserved to win, although her attitude at times towards the others was not attractive._

 





I was hoping that Raina would win.


----------

